# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Kaivokadun varikko

## teme

Vaunu 58 heittätynyt yölevolle ajankohtaishäiriöiden vuoksi. Tarkemmalla tutkimisella kuljettaja kuitenkin näkyi sisällä.

----------


## Tonttu18

> Vaunu 58 heittätynyt yölevolle ajankohtaishäiriöiden vuoksi. Tarkemmalla tutkimisella kuljettaja kuitenkin näkyi sisällä.


Annankadulla seisoi ainakin tunti sitten 3 vaunua peräkkäin, joista yksi oli VTS 339.

----------


## 339-DF

> Annankadulla seisoi ainakin tunti sitten 3 vaunua peräkkäin, joista yksi oli Karia.


Se oli VTS-vaunu 339.

----------


## Tonttu18

> Se oli VTS-vaunu 339.


Ok, näin sitten väärin...  :Redface:

----------

